# Mixing Paddle Prototype



## A+ Texture LLC

So I got my paddle, on initial first looks I thought it looked kinda strange. I wasn't sure what to think of the pivot but on first use I put it in the texture angled and let her rip. The centrifugal force straightens it out. 

I did like the notch on the bottom center which allows you to get most of the scraper on the very bottom of the bucket because of the dimple thats in the bottom center of many buckets. The notch could be a hair wider though or come out at more of an angle. My HD buckets have dimples that are a little wider than that. 

It is a very powerful paddle, maybe overkill. If you have a fairly full texture bucket if your not careful it'll send it out over the sides. I think a "full size" and a "mini" are in order. 

I also like the paddle being made of the plastic or acrylic or whatever it is. It wont scratch your buckets all up, which can become a real issue when mixing a lot of hot mud, also I sometimes mix right in my RTX1500, and I try to be very cautious to not scrape the sides. Another reason i believe a mini may be in order. 

I do wanna do some more mixing with it, in particular the powder texture in large amounts before giving a final thumbs up or down on it. But so far so good.


----------



## [email protected]

Ditto to A+, especially about not shredding the bucket. Mag paddles and USG buckets do not play well together. Also is a breeze to clean, a swish or two (by hand) in the wash bucket and its as clean as new.

And yes, it may be a bit over-sized, having to lean off the power switch a bit.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I'm lovin mine. It works better than any of the other paddles I have. 
One of my guy's is always showing up with a new style of paddle, and it blew him away too. 
I especially like how the length is longer than most paddles, no hunching over while mixing. 
We mixed up over 80 gallons of USG all purpose today with it. So far so good. 
I give it a big :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Whitey97

I caught a taper today checking it out in the back of my truck(I only got the rocking on this one) He was all over asking me to use it.


----------



## [email protected]

Someone asked about cleanup.... A quick dunk and a few swishes in the wash bucket does it. The guys are lovin' this paddle and really stoked about your next tool out of the pipeline. The notch at the bottom clears that dimple in the bucket and best of all no "shredded coconut" from the corners of the paddle gouging.


----------



## ColeLamar

*Paddle Review*

I really liked all four paddles I have owned. But for some reason each time I buy them the walk away from jobsites. I am now on my way to buy another one. My fifth!


----------



## rhardman

*Please disregard previous post...though well intentioned.*

The previous post was done in a misguided effort to help us. This guy is someone that tested an earlier version of the paddle in Oregon. I recently told him about DrwyallTalk.com. Apparently he thought he would try to help with his comments.

However, it was not totally factual...he did not purchase a paddle and only received one for testing.

He had been listed on our upcoming website as a testimonial but will now be removed.

We don't support false statements no matter how well intentioned.

I apologize for the misunderstanding...

Rick


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Rick don't even sweat it. It's the internet.


----------



## Whitey97

you can't be responsible for everyone else... just like above.... it's the internet.


----------



## LadyFinisher

*Paddle*

I got my paddle, I like the way it is shaped which gets the edges of the bucket without damaging it. I think the longer shaft is a great, you are able to stand more upright (especially for you taller people), personally, I am 5' 1" so it's perfect for me. It is much easier to clean than other paddles which it a big plus to me. I would agree with the others here that a smaller verison maybe 3/4 to 1/2 the present size as a "Mini" would be a great addition to the tool box with the regular size. It works great for mixing dry products, no lumps. I love it.

I am looking forward to the next thing to try out.

:thumbup: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97

I agree with the positives, however I have a negative. I don't know about everyone elses, but mine had little stringers still attached to it. 

I would put it through some sort of fine sand. The last thing I want in my mud is little chunks of plastic. I personally took 220 grit and sanded the paddle as to avoid anymore sh!t in my mud. If you want a picture of what I'm talking about and what I did Rick, I can attach but, you probably get what I'm saying.


----------



## rhardman

Thank you for the comment...truly. 
Sounds like the hole saw was dull and the vendor missed it. Next paddles will be made in house. Won't happen again...sorry for the hassle.
Rick


----------



## Whitey97

No problem to me! I'm just being a good trial rep.

I left you a pm as I tried to severly abuse it today. It stood up, kind of.. I now have a 3 peice whipper!  but, I have a suggestion for future models.


----------



## rhardman

What did you do to my beautiful paddle you sick, twisted puppy!??!

Rick


----------



## Sir Mixalot

******, How the heck did you break that thing? What were you mixing? 
I've seen guy's break their drills by starting to mix to deep in a new bucket/box of mud. 
But to break the paddle? Please elaborate on this.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Hey Mixalot, could you post a couple pics on the paddle thread for me so people know what I'm talkin about.


Sorry A+, I just saw this on the other thread. :rockon:


----------



## Whitey97

For future builds on the whipper, I attempted to make mine into a "left handed model" If you use it the way it's intended to be you're fine, but I'm trying to abuse the shiz out of this thing. I was able to put it back the way it was, but I like to tinker with things.


----------



## Whitey97

I was trying to mix up 90 min. mud had 2 guys standing on the bucket and used my 10hp drill (not really but huge) and intentionally mixed it heavy trying to bust the shaft. I did more twisting and spinning than the shaft did. I even attempted to beat it against the wall. I was on a mission today, and I failed.


----------



## Whitey97

paint trial - all I can say is preformed very well. I'm really trying to find a way to masacre this thing under work conditions.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC

Well I got to use the paddle a little more extensively this week. I would definately like to see a "mini" offered because I still found myself mixing right in the rtx1500 which I hate doing and if I'm gonna I'd like to have a kinder gentler mixer hitting the sides and not scuffing it up.

I've found that on an initial mix it mixes the powder and water together super fast, but it takes a while to mix all the tiny clumps out (which you dont want if your shooting an orange peel". There are 2 reasons for this, when mixing, I was constantly trying to get it to just the right speed without shooting it all over the place but the drill is sensitive so this was very difficult to do. The other is the over all size or maybe some smaller holes in the paddle would help mix some of the tiny clumps.

Over all I give it a big thumbs up. In college I took a class on design and production, any company making products has to consider form and function, many companies focus on one or the other. The most succesful products have a high level of both. I think this paddle fits this description perfectly. It has great form meaning it's eye catching, it has a great really neat look to it, and as for it's function, well it's a mixing monster, a real "Man Mixer" if you will . Not to mention I love the fact I don't have to stand like a hunchback while mixing. It's a really great innovative product and I can't wait to see the next ones!


----------



## rhardman

Thanks A+

Since you and a couple of other testers have mentioned this "tiny clump" problem I've designed a new blade which should take care of the issue. A new member of the site is going to be trying it out when he does a head to head comparison between our paddle and the "4 post" paddle that is currently out on the market. 

After the evaluation, if you (and the other testers) would like one, let me know and I'll send you one of these new blades too. We're also going to provide a shorter blade to help with the higher rpm drills people are using.

I sent you an email last week and didn't receive a response. Please let me know if you did not receive it.

Rick
One tricky thing about designing a blade is to make sure it can be cleaned very easily. I tried smaller holes years ago but by the time you cleaned it, there wasn't much advantage over the old tech mixers (...just an fyi...I appreciate the suggestion).


----------



## rhardman

*Variable speed drill helps.*

This past weekend I skip trowelled a ceiling for my paraglider instructor as a birthday gift. The drill I had to use didn't say it's RPM but I was throwing the thin mud over the sides of the bucket. I had to slow things down by feathering the trigger which probably isn't very good for it.

A competitor has a Youtube video that shows a guy mixing mud directly in the USG box which is very impressive. Users say his drill also throws mud so if you watch the video pay attention to that drill. 

Next time you get one (a drill) check out a variable speed, it may be something you want to consider.

*Kiwiman *wants us to do a video competition of our paddle and the 4 spoke. Right now we're waiting for a comparison test from another DrywallTalk subscriber listing results of his paddle to paddle review. It should be up to read very soon. I will be shipping out another paddle Wednesday for another comparison report.

The Youtube review of both paddles is a good idea but will probably take a couple of weeks before I have time to get to it. I don't want to just show some guy mixing mud but also list mixing times with various mud types and thicknesses, different powders (hot mud and thin texture) as well as the time required to clean each of them up.

Rick


----------



## drywallnflorida

The drill I have is the nonvariable kind and the only problem that I had with your paddle is when your mixing up texture it seems to throw it all over because of the thin material. I mixed up a couple of buckets of texture with my cordless ( with a variable triger) and no problems!!!!!

When I mixed up powder I didn't have any issues with lumps, I mixed it thick, wiped the sides of the bucket, let it sit for a min. and then remixed it adding a little water to get it to a good working consistancy.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I'm loving mine still. Once you realize it's mixing power and adjust, It's the best thing for mixing on the market today. :thumbup:
I don't have any problems with throwing mud out of the bucket. 
I do think a mini would be a great addition too.


----------



## Taped Crusader

Product comparison: Hardman prototype paddle -VS- Sheetrock 4 prong paddle

My test was run in four areas. 
1. coating mud
2. boxing mud
3. texture
4. dry mix (EZ sand)

For all testing I used a DeWalt variable speed 1/2 inch drill.

For coating mud both paddles worked better than the standard "8" shaped one I was previously using. Neither one chews up the sides of the bucket. The Sheetrock padldle seems to make the mud a bit "creamier" and whips it up a hair faster. 

For boxing mud, I like my mud to run on the loose side. Hardman's prototype out performed the standard mixer and I noticed less bucket vibration. The Sheetrock paddle made plenty of room to add water by putting a great deal of mud in my shoes.

I mixed texture in both a 5 gallon bucket and a 30 gallon tub. Mixing orange peel in the tub worked great with both paddles. Each of them mixed up a fine tub with no lumps. The Sheetrock paddle seems to have a bit more torque to it, hang on tight. I do not recommend the Sheetrock paddle for mixing a full 5 of texture. Even with a variable speed drill it throws it all around and didn't get the sides mixed up. While Hardman's prototype paddle works better than a standard mixer for a 5 gallon bucket of texture, caution must still be exercised when mixing or it will go over the sides.

For mixing powders, both paddles are of premium quality, as they mix quickly and thoroughly. The Sheetrock paddle cleans up a bit better than the standard mixer. I found myself having to spend a touch more time cleaning the neck and holes on the Hardman prototype.


----------



## rhardman

*Appreciate the unbiased evaluation!*

I sent Taped Crusader a PM then later thought it might be of value to others...
Rick


----------



## Tim0282

Hey Taped Crusader, I found that if you simply stomp the mixer in a bucket of water it cleans really easy. Amazing how good this works. Try it...
You have to have about three quarters of a bucket of water to work best.


----------



## rhardman

I spoke with Whitey97 today about the milled slots on the shaft of the paddle. Apparently some guys use the chuck a bit loose (new to me...) so they can pull it out of the drill faster. ****** says that after a while it can round the edges of the slots.

So per his suggestion the next round of paddles will be milled further down the shaft. This way if it does strip you can cut off the damaged piece and start again. Since we're using aluminum on the shaft and want to keep it round (so that it's easier to clean), this seems like the best solution. The slots are individually milled so it will take a lot more time to make it this way. We'll do our best not to increase the price. It may add $6.00 or $7.00 to the cost. We'll see how it goes.

*Trust ****** to find a way to break the thing!* 

Rick


----------



## silverstilts

No disrespect intended but why not just use hex rod instead , and why use aluminum in the first place it is to soft , besides that I doubt that it would make much difference in weight ... I use a heavy duty paddle that guaranteed will take much more abuse and like most tapers I have notice will sometimes beat the paddle on the bucket when done mixing , not that I do but it is a bad habit that some have thereby bending the rod / shaft.... nothing worse than a bent shaft that wobbles , the one i use is very heavy duty and will not warp under such abuse ,and it will mix fast and smooth because of the dimensions of the paddle itself... smooth enough not to gouge plastic from either buckets or mixing hoppers ... Just my two cents worth and I have tried many a mixers in the last 35 years this one has been far the best and has lasted many a years , in fact I purchased 2 for when the first one wore out , well after 6 years I still haven't even use the backup yet... and yes it cleans easy. The paddle itself is cast aluminum with a steel hex rod.


----------



## silverstilts

Do you think this new paddle will stand the test of time ? honestly what kind of shape will it be in in say one year ? Do you think the nylon part will hold up or will it warp ? I suppose you could just replace it but at what cost will the replacement be ? I found that most replacements usually cost just about as a whole new tool . I will give it some time then perhaps I may buy one who knows ...I have bought so many tools in the past that claimed good reports but yet never really worked the way they should or are just garbage from the get go ....so I guess i will take the wait and see attitude and hope it works out for you . I still for the life of me don't see why it would take 6-7 extra $$ to have a little more milled on the shaft , I think you are getting the shaft at that price . Hex rod cleans just as fast .


----------



## Whitey97

It's amazing how yours and my opinions are similair silver, btw, you're right about bent shafts! anyways, the whole design/concept of the tool is for cleaning ease. Believe me, there is a difference between yours and this one. I have them both. Maybe I'll shoot up to your neck of the woods and show you


----------



## rhardman

Thanks Silver,

You need to remember that I've had a lot of these tools for a loooong time. I didn't want to introduce any of them until our bigger machines were ready. The mixing paddle has been used by 3 contractors for about 10 years or so. The way we form the UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) plastic isn't tricky but (I don't want to expose our secrets publicly) in over 10 years, it has never had any indication of deformation. If you end up with hard plaster or hot mud on it, you can hit it with a hammer and it will flex enough to shatter most of the mud off of it and it won't otherwise bend . We also went with the 1/2 inch thick material to ensure over kill in the design.

The milling is done out of house until we go to market. Right now, we're setting up our shop and I just bought a milling machine. In order to make a paddle, I have an experienced technician I will pay $20.00 an hour to operate the mill. To make the longer tracks on the shaft will take more time so I'm rough calculating that at $6- $7.00 in shop time. It may not run that high. When orders increase we will go to another method of production.

We could outsource everything to China. For the Fiberglass Taper (on the temporary website http://74.86.189.137/ ) we went with a handle mold from there (China). I paid a couple of thousand for it when local quotes were in excess of $20,000.00. We will do the plastics there (as we really have no choice) but everything else will be done here. The quality must be perfect.

We will offer the smaller mixing blades as accessories just as the testers recommended. 

When we were testing the intial design of the paddle we tested the one you show in the picture and specifically targeted it's benefits.

In speed of mixing, weight and cleanability, we believe we have a better mouse trap.

We looked at the hex shaft vs. the anodized aluminum and found the round anodized shaft to be easier to clean. As far as how it will hold up after a year, that depends on the user. If it's thrown around in the back of a truck and the anodized finish is scraped off, it won't clean as easily.

You don't have to wait a year to try it out, just let me know and I'll be happy to send you one at no charge.*

You are right (of course) that steel is tougher and more durable than aluminum. But if a contractor is willing to use his tools with a bit more respect, we can (later) offer them other products that will increase their production by over 30%**. These will not be the back breaking manual tools that are currently on the market but rather "instruments" that are used (just a little bit) differently. 

Maybe I should have made this clear earlier. We don't want to sell our products to everyone. We only want 20% of the market. I'll elaborate later on how we will ensure our users of more profits, how they will grow their business (in this economy) and how we will make more money with this approach.

This isn't just some company with new tools...it's more. 

Rick
*This free offer is only for Mr. Silverstilts.
** This is why the 100% accuracy in our claims is so important. If you can believe our early claims with our small tools, then you can be that much more assured (of our promises) when our big products come out.


----------



## Tim0282

Silverstilts, 
You haven't mixed mud until you have used this mixer. Hands down, it will mix circles around the mixer you have shown. I know for a fact. I have one just like the one you have pictured and I have used the one from Rick. Not even in the same ball park. A bit like a banjo compared to a bazooka!! Running angles with a six inch knife compared to the angle head. This thing mixes like no other. Adds less air to the mud and just plain mixes quicker and all of the mud in the bucket, It doesn't leave any mud unmixed in the bottom middle of the bucket. Try it, you'll like it. Worth the money.


----------



## Taped Crusader

I did a comparison on hardmans prototype and the sheetrock paddle a few months back. I've since had more time to mix with both, though i've been primarily using the prototype. Tim was right, If you stomp ricks paddle in the water like you're trying to put out a fire on a stack of money, it cleans it up very well. I was suprised when it cleaned even a thick batch of 90 out of the holes and the neck. I don't know what rick plans on selling these paddles for, but if you don't have one i'd recommend getting one. With as much mud as we go through, the little cost of the paddle that does the mixing is well worth the money.


----------



## texturemaker

Hey Rick how's things

It's good to see you have your website up & running. I been reading through your post's here (I hope you don't mind) & the post's of your tool users, sounds like your onto a winner there with your mixing device.

Speak to you soon & take care


----------



## rhardman

texturemaker said:


> Hey Rick how's things
> 
> It's good to see you have your website up & running. I been reading through your post's here (I hope you don't mind) & the post's of your tool users, sounds like your onto a winner there with your mixing device.
> 
> Speak to you soon & take care


Please keep in touch.

Actually the website won't be up until June 1. You've probably seen the pending link address I posted a while back. It's sitting on our server waiting to go out.

We're working with a new distribution partner (do you know Alex?) and will soon be on the street in the UK and Europe. We will also be offering a new quick change coupler for our paddle. 









I was talking to someone about your texture system yesterday.

Rick


----------



## cazna

silverstilts said:


> No disrespect intended but why not just use hex rod instead , and why use aluminum in the first place it is to soft , besides that I doubt that it would make much difference in weight ... I use a heavy duty paddle that guaranteed will take much more abuse and like most tapers I have notice will sometimes beat the paddle on the bucket when done mixing , not that I do but it is a bad habit that some have thereby bending the rod / shaft.... nothing worse than a bent shaft that wobbles , the one i use is very heavy duty and will not warp under such abuse ,and it will mix fast and smooth because of the dimensions of the paddle itself... smooth enough not to gouge plastic from either buckets or mixing hoppers ... Just my two cents worth and I have tried many a mixers in the last 35 years this one has been far the best and has lasted many a years , in fact I purchased 2 for when the first one wore out , well after 6 years I still haven't even use the backup yet... and yes it cleans easy. The paddle itself is cast aluminum with a steel hex rod.


 
I have one of these mixers, Its ok but i find it bucket spins a lot, quite tough to hang on to and slow to mix water in, im prob not using it right, your 35 years out weighs me, Have you any tips on using it?? i just got a sheetrock to try out, i have a big mixing drill variable speed with the to handles on the side.


----------



## rhardman

*2 different paddles I think...*



cazna said:


> I have one of these mixers, Its ok but i find it bucket spins a lot, quite tough to hang on to and slow to mix water in, im prob not using it right, your 35 years out weighs me, Have you any tips on using it?? i just got a sheetrock to try out, i have a big mixing drill variable speed with the to handles on the side.


I believe you are talking about the mixer in Silverstilts graphic above. The one they are talking about on this thread is a different kind of mixer. You can see it on the first page of this thread posted by "Sir Mixalot." 

None have been sent to NZ though Kiwiman is first on the list there.

Rick


----------



## cazna

rhardman said:


> I believe you are talking about the mixer in Silverstilts graphic above. The one they are talking about on this thread is a different kind of mixer. You can see it on the first page of this thread posted by "Sir Mixalot."
> 
> None have been sent to NZ though Kiwiman is first on the list there.
> 
> Rick


 
Hi Rick
Your right, i was talking about silverstilts one in to pic, i quoted his comment and i thought his pic might have came through but it didnt, my comments have nothing do do with your new mixer.
Sorry to confuse.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

I would like to try a paddle!!


----------



## Mudstar

bend over


----------



## ragebhardt

*Bend over*

"bend over"

Oh, oh, oh!
Me first please. Please. Please.

:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman

ragebhardt said:


> "bend over"
> 
> Oh, oh, oh!
> Me first please. Please. Please.
> 
> :whistling2:


You know, we intend to make sure that each client is satisfied in every respect...but...._uhhhh_...there are some services we just can't provide. :blink:

Rick


----------



## ragebhardt

Rick,

All you need to do is supply the paddle and the wife will do the rest.:thumbup:

I am just digging a deeper hole aren't I?


----------



## rhardman

*That turned out well...*



Sir Mixalot said:


> ....I do think a mini would be a great addition too.


Just to follow up...
We've entered into an agreement with Advance Equipment to manufacture the paddle for us. It's a "Contractor Grade" which will fit the wallet better without the anodizing or special machining. They have an incredible mfg facility out there and are able to make it for way below my costs.

Its 25% smaller (per your suggestions) so it fits in the small texture machine hoppers (like the RTX) and steel with the hex shaft (like the traditional paddles). I don't know what their pricing will be but it won't be anywhere near my earlier projections.:thumbup:

We'll sell them as an option with our larger systems but these will primarily be sold through Advance.

Thanks again for all of the help. :thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## tricounty dwall

Where can i purchase the mixing paddle at?


----------



## silverstilts

rhardman said:


> Just to follow up...
> We've entered into an agreement with Advance Equipment to manufacture the paddle for us. It's a "Contractor Grade" which will fit the wallet better without the anodizing or special machining. They have an incredible mfg facility out there and are able to make it for way below my costs.
> 
> Its 25% smaller (per your suggestions) so it fits in the small texture machine hoppers (like the RTX) and steel with the hex shaft (like the traditional paddles). I don't know what their pricing will be but it won't be anywhere near my earlier projections.:thumbup:
> 
> We'll sell them as an option with our larger systems but these will primarily be sold through Advance.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help. :thumbsup:
> 
> Rick


 If you are changing it somewhat I think I will retire the prototype production ones that were used while in our evaluations, who knows they may be worth something as a collectors item a few years from now... Any Idea how many you have floating around out there that were used in testing.


----------



## rhardman

*I have to be careful here...*



tricounty dwall said:


> Where can i purchase the mixing paddle at?


(I don't want to turn into a salesman to respect the rules of the site. However, I did want to keep the testers in the loop to let them know how things are turning out.)

I know that a couple of the online stores will be selling the paddles.
Until then you can also Google Advance-Equipment and ask for DeAnne. I'm not sure if they are ready quite yet.



silverstilts said:


> If you are changing it somewhat I think I will retire the prototype production ones that were used while in our evaluations, who knows they may be worth something as a collectors item a few years from now... Any Idea how many you have floating around out there that were used in testing.


Silver,
I'd have to check but I think we ended up sending out about 30 of the mixers to DrywallTalk guys, some painters and a few other contractors. I still have 60 sitting on a shelf. These will fall under our "Tools for Life" program which means they are guaranteed for the life of the contractor and will only be available through us. The problem has been that the retail price ($79.00) was way too high for most people and the national plastering distributor we're dealing with didn't want them because they only represented a single sale. They actually told us they wanted tools that would wear out or eventually break.* We're going to offer the Lifetime hand tools not so much to make money off of them but instead to help establish our reputation as the providers of the best tools the industry can get. This will make more sense when our main tools are available. _In the meantime, I've asked Randy to back off from selling anything until the Raptor group of tools is finished._

*The "Contractor Grade" paddles are fine, just built to be more cost effective without the anodizing, aluminum, etc.

Rick
(The Raptor is *"Smokin' Hot!"* as I'm building it to run 2 or 3 CFS tools at the same time and spray texture like a trailer rig. It's truly Bad A$$. When it's ready we'll be contacting Nathan for advertising opportunities.)


----------



## rhardman

*Final design paddle...*

FYI...

Please forgive me if it appears I'm coming across as a "sales" guy, not my intention, just want you to know how it finally came out. This can't be bought from our site...








Thank you for all your input and suggestions.

Rick


----------



## Taped Crusader

Is this the end to an epic thread?


----------



## rhardman

*Getting all sentimental in a "Tough Guy" forum...*

I received an email from DeAnne today with alterations to the pivoting mixing paddle. I guess she wanted my opinion before they do the final mould alterations and start selling it.
















There I was looking at the screen at something I thought of around 20 years ago. It's finally going to be on the market, and it's hard for me to believe.

I think back about the friction Silver and I had thumbsup about sending him a prototype and then I remember ****** beating it against a wall trying to break it. I also remember you guys telling me my price was waaaay too high (which took me to Advance Equipment).:thumbup:

Sitting here tonight, you've put up with my misapplied attitude at times and you've watched my updates about the other tools. Amazingly, while the friction and critical reviews have been plenty (Captain, I know you're a closet mesh tape lover!) nobody has publicly drawn the conclusion that I'm totally full of poop! I'm sure it's suspected but you're giving me the opportunity to fall on my own face, without giving me the push. 

So the mixer and 3 Point Creaser are beginning to take off (whatever that means) and right now I don't know what will happen for sure with the bigger tools. 

But I do want say how much I appreciate everyone on DWT and especially Nathan for allowing me to "play" here. It's a support group for all of us regardless of where we're coming from (weekend inventor, hanger, taper or someone wanting to get into some plaster work) and one I've come to hold in the highest regard.

Thank you for your patience and for your constant elbows! You've helped to fulfill a couple of dreams very few people have ever believed in. :thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## Kiwiman

rhardman said:


> But I do want say how much I appreciate everyone on DWT and especially Nathan for allowing me to "play" here. It's a support group for all of us regardless of where we're coming from (weekend inventor, hanger, taper or someone wanting to get into some plaster work) and one I've come to hold in the highest regard.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and for your constant elbows! You've helped to fulfill a couple of dreams very few people have ever believed in. :thumbsup:
> 
> Rick


Rick - your threads make for good reading and sometimes strike up some entertaining debates, I think you might just about hold the all time record for thread views. 
It might be about time you invented something else for us to tear apart and destroy like a kid with a new toy... so you can make it child proof for us 
Keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Rick,,, have you ever thought about a paddle that works in both directions??? I got my drill stuck in reverse one time and UN-MIXED three buckets of mud before I got it turned around !!!

JK,,, can't wait to try that new paddle,,, mine is over 20 years old, I think its time to up-date.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Rick,,, have you ever thought about a paddle that works in both directions??? I got my drill stuck in reverse one time and UN-MIXED three buckets of mud before I got it turned around !!!
> 
> JK,,, can't wait to try that new paddle,,, mine is over 20 years old, I think its time to up-date.


HOLY !!!! you got a paddle thats over 20 years old,I break one a year
while, a least my hired hand does :whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

That's Awesome Rick!:thumbup:
Man I swear, the mixer you sent me is the best one I've ever had.
It's still going strong too. :hammer:


----------



## texturemaker

*Well done*

Hi once again rhardman

I just want to say well done, you have your dream & you worked at it till you arrived where you are with it. 

Congratulations to you & hope it goes for for you.
All the best Dale


----------



## rhardman

Thank you for the support guys. I wasn't "fishing" for anything, just wanted to say that I appreciate your help.

I really hope this little trip I'm on can be enjoyed by everyone. Most companies go to other large corporations and marketing consultants* to bring something to the industry. Consequently, they get a lot of feedback telling them how brilliant they are because each company hopes to make a commission or advertising revenue from the introduction of the tool (or product). I always thought they went at it completely backward. Any new item should go to the contractor first, listen to what they say and then follow their direction. :thumbup:

It takes a group of guys in the trade to come up with an accurate consensus and if they don't like it, _it ain't gonna happen._ :thumbsup:

Rick
*There are good people involved but in my opinion, if you haven't done drywall for at least 5 years, you can't possibly understand what is really needed and what isn't. :yes: Talking to contractors at trade shows and a marketing or mechanical engineering degree won't provide the natural instinct that is needed.


----------



## rebel20

rhardman said:


> Thank you for the support guys. I wasn't "fishing" for anything, just wanted to say that I appreciate your help.
> 
> I really hope this little trip I'm on can be enjoyed by everyone. Most companies go to other large corporations and marketing consultants* to bring something to the industry. Consequently, they get a lot of feedback telling them how brilliant they are because each company hopes to make a commission or advertising revenue from the introduction of the tool (or product). I always thought they went at it completely backward. Any new item should go to the contractor first, listen to what they say and then follow their direction. :thumbup:
> 
> It takes a group of guys in the trade to come up with an accurate consensus and if they don't like it, _it ain't gonna happen._ :thumbsup:
> 
> Rick
> *There are good people involved but in my opinion, if you haven't done drywall for at least 5 years, you can't possibly understand what is really needed and what isn't. :yes: Talking to contractors at trade shows and a marketing or mechanical engineering degree won't provide the natural instinct that is needed.


:thumbup:This I have to agree with you 100% Rick

rebel


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> HOLY !!!! you got a paddle thats over 20 years old,I break one a year
> while, a least my hired hand does :whistling2:


LOL,,, thats cause i always stick it in a bucket of water and shake it up and down when I'm done mixing. If you'd quit letting yours sit against the wall and dry up, causeing you to have to beat it with a hammer to get the dried up mud off it, you'd get some milage out of it,,,,, :bangin::lol:


----------



## rhardman

*Oh by the way...*

I was just talking to a DWT guy about getting the last sample of the original mixing paddles.

I told him from now on we're going to be selling them (the identical same paddle we shipped out to the testers) for $119.99. The mfg costs are insane with the powdercoating and the hand crafted blade. But its the absolute best I could come up with so we're going to offer it on our site.

It's also got the Lifetime warranty and the interchangeable blades.

The lower cost Advance version will mix the same, but without some of the benefits. It's a completely different mindset and IMO worth every penny. We won't sell a lot of them (premium model) I'm sure. But I can already hear 2 guys in Toledo talking about a $120.00 paddle one of them heard about. The other guy says, "That's crazy...I've got to see that!" Then we have a new viewer on our website looking at the entire product line (a little inside marketing thing there :thumbsup.









Maybe I need to say it again for the new guys...
We aren't concerned with trying to sell these tools to DWT guys. Personally, I see everyone here as a business advisor to bounce ideas on. Truly, if I had to get a group of people into an office to get the same quality of advice* it would cost us more money than we have right now. So all of this (and on the "New Prototypes" thread) is to inform you of our progress and to listen to what you guy's have to say. It's helping to continually steer us in the right direction.

*And I really don't think you can get the same quality of advice anywhere but here...:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## rhardman

*New Product Development Questions*

I've been receiving inquiries about new tool ideas that some of you have.

*"Rick*

*...since you are building tools...I have a great Ideal that I feel would sell like hotcakes and be very helpfull to you and your tool company...as of this time I have never told anyone yet...and I have made my own cheap and quick versions in the past... would be very easy for me to draw the tool up on paper. Let me know if you are interested in a new development of a tool that would be easy to build and sell ... it would be a must have for anyone in the finishing trade..."*

My response:
*" *
*We've been getting many inquiries from DWT guys about developing their ideas. I'm in the process of helping a couple that have some great concepts.*

*I'll post something about this and if they want to work with us, we'll certainly have an open door. The tricky part is that we have to be careful legally. If someone offers something that we are already developing, they might feel later that we took it unfairly.*

*I'm updating our web site right now and want a new tab added that will address this specifically. "*

It will be a couple of weeks before I have time to talk to the attorney about it. We want to be fair and give the inventor recognition publicly on our site and full patent protection. This would be a "no charge" arrangement for the inventor in exchange for some long term compensation and legal protection.

Early on, I went to some well known tool companies and pitched a couple of ideas. They were talking maybe 3 or 4 % of the sale. We would find it insulting to offer something like that to you.

We're working with a DWT guy on a new "pounding device" :whistling2: . It will take 2 days of my time and some legal fees for us. There is no cost to him other than some time to take photos.* I have already discussed it with a manufacturer and they love it. We will have our name on the patent (with his) to make sure we have the ability to sell it long term and he will get (I think...I'd have to check the email's back and forth) 75% of all revenue we receive. 

I'll write more about this after I talk to the attorney. If you want to contact me (please use my contact page on the web site/my DWT box is nearly full), don't send any specific information until I post an NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) on our Downloads page that you can have me sign for your legal protection. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-disclosure_agreement

Our first priorities are the Raptor and you need to understand that this will take time. I had one guy offer me a tool and said he'd sell me the patent for $6,000,000.00.:blink: We don't have the resources to pay significant money for an idea and our interest is not in that anyway. We want to help people through the process so they can do it themselves in the future. We'll help you develop the idea for a percentage of the opportunity and the more effort we need to put into it, the larger the portion we will require to cover our costs. Some ideas will be greatly successful, some we will be wrong about and they won't sell at all. We just don't know until they hit the street.

One thing you should probably do though, wait until we get the Raptor and taping tools out there. Until then, you don't know if we're real or not.

Rick
*Inventor (D...), if you're reading this, I need those latest pictures we talked about.


----------



## Tim0282

Wow!! Rick! I would love to come up with an idea and you would only have to pay me 2 million unlike that guy that wants 6 Million!! :blink:


----------



## rhardman

Tim0282 said:


> Wow!! Rick! I would love to come up with an idea and you would only have to pay me 2 million unlike that guy that wants 6 Million!! :blink:


You vastly over rate the balance in our bank account...:blink:




_(Thanks Tim....I needed the laugh!)_


----------



## walltools

tricounty dwall said:


> Where can i purchase the mixing paddle at?


You can purchase the Advance Cyclone Power Mixer by HSI at WallTools.com: http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-cyclone-power-mixer-drywall-mud-mixer.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

thank you rhardman,I picked up the mixer you sent today,I was like a little kid at xmas.I was surprised at how lite it was.Will be testing it out tomorrow.


----------



## rhardman

*Oops! That's not goooood.*

So I'm putting some information together for possible distributors and I look at Brandon's site to compare some pricing questions I have.

I noticed that MarshallTown uses the name "Cyclone" for a mini mixer they offer. 
Looks like I stepped on their toes.









I contacted Brandon and we'll be changing the name of our paddle.

Last thing we need right now is a swift kick in the butt by Marshalltown.:bangin:

*This is all so fun!!!!* :thumbup:

Rick


----------



## 2buckcanuck

So I have only had a few opportunities to use the new mixer Rman sent me.I put it through only one major test I could try.The H.O. had a box of mud that was sitting in his basement for the past 2 years that he wanted me to use.(here we go).it was junk,lumps all through it,glue sitting on the top etc...I thought what to hell,lets try this mixer on it.I was shocked at how fast and well it mixed it up.it was looking ok after 20 seconds of mixing with a makita drill.no way would my other mixer of done this.(no I didn't use the mud)
It's more easy to shoot things down than praise them,but it is a nice mixer,it is lite weight ,drill locks on good since it is not a hexagon top,and it looks cool.
my knock down points,there is some bucket spin but very minor.it is the expensive model so I can't just leave it on the job sites sitting in my water bucket to be stolen.And the paddle always sits level which is hhhmmmm to me,I like holding the paddle on a angle when you 1st start mixing to suck the water down in fast then keep it low.You can't do that with this blade,but the water did seem to mix in fast without sucking in much air,guess it's something you half to get use to.
And if the mods don't mind,here's where you can purchase Rhardman's products in the London ,Ont area http://www.interiorbuild.com/ ask for Brian.
thank you very much Rhardman,you didn't half to do what you did,it was good of you:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> So I have only had a few opportunities to use the new mixer Rman sent me.I put it through only one major test I could try.The H.O. had a box of mud that was sitting in his basement for the past 2 years that he wanted me to use.(here we go).it was junk,lumps all through it,glue sitting on the top etc...I thought what to hell,lets try this mixer on it.I was shocked at how fast and well it mixed it up.it was looking ok after 20 seconds of mixing with a makita drill.no way would my other mixer of done this.(no I didn't use the mud)
> It's more easy to shoot things down than praise them,but it is a nice mixer,it is lite weight ,drill locks on good since it is not a hexagon top,and it looks cool.
> my knock down points,there is some bucket spin but very minor.it is the expensive model so I can't just leave it on the job sites sitting in my water bucket to be stolen.And the paddle always sits level which is hhhmmmm to me,I like holding the paddle on a angle when you 1st start mixing to suck the water down in fast then keep it low.You can't do that with this blade,but the water did seem to mix in fast without sucking in much air,guess it's something you half to get use to.
> And if the mods don't mind,here's where you can purchase Rhardman's products in the London ,Ont area http://www.interiorbuild.com/ ask for Brian.
> thank you very much Rhardman,you didn't half to do what you did,it was good of you:thumbsup:


Are you talking about the cyclone looking mixer or the paddle with the tilt head?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> Are you talking about the cyclone looking mixer or the paddle with the tilt head?


the one the threads about


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> the one the threads about


That is what I thought but the cyclone one made me wonder. It looks like a good mixer and everything I have read on this forum about it says it is a good one. 

Nice job rhardman. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> That is what I thought but the cyclone one made me wonder. It looks like a good mixer and everything I have read on this forum about it says it is a good one.
> 
> Nice job rhardman. :thumbsup:


Ill try it out in a 5er of paint for you worky.(if I paint this basement I'm doing) see if I get it all over my legs.something tells me it might work :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> Ill try it out in a 5er of paint for you worky.(if I paint this basement I'm doing) see if I get it all over my legs.something tells me it might work :thumbsup:


There you go.


----------



## rhardman

The "CG" mixer (Contractor Grade formerly known as "Cyclone"*and shown in the 2 photo's below) is the less expensive version and 75% the size of the one 2Buck has. It's smaller size lets you sit it inside a hopper to mix and is also less likely to cause spinning. 

By looking at the photo's you can't see the curvature of the blade (either model). It twists in 3 different directions sort of like a boat propeller. It cuts up from the bottom, and inward from the outer edges channelling the mud into a central area where the oncoming body of the blade desimates the mass.















The mixer we sent out to all the testers (including 2Buck) has interchangable blades for different materials (fine spray etc). We went smaller as a result of their feedback. It's the face area that causes the bucket to spin a little more. Be careful of the paint if you have a fast drill. We recommend a lower profile blade if it's used with high RPM's and thinner material (see chart below).

When you say the paddle always sits level, if that means it stands straight up, you can loosen the stainless steel bolt a little and it will lay down just fine. That blade should spin smoothly along the bottom of the bucket without hardly any feeling regardless of what angle the shaft is at. If you feel heavy tapping on the bottom, just loosen that bolt. You wouldn't normally be bouncing back and forth between blades, it's more of finding "the groove" for what you are doing so it suits your purposes best.









After you use it 2Buck, try "stomping" it up and down in a bucket of water to clean it. It usually cleans up real fast that way.

Rick
*I think Brandon's going to change the name to "Tornado."


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Can't we have a contest to name the mixer,maybe the winner can win the new version of the mixer:blink:
I go for calling it the whipping boy,or the 2bucker has a nice ring to it:yes::jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Rhardman
I half to correct something from my post yesterday,the mixer did hold it's "T" shape.I assumed it always remains horizontal no matter which angle you held the mixer,which is what I'd prefer .I also switched back and forth between my old mixer and your now "un-named " mixer.There is much better torque with yours,which is a good thing.And yes it does clean up fast whipping it back and forth in the water bucket,forgot to mention that too .In my defense , I should of let my labourer test it since he does 98% of the mixing.But I left him at home this week since I'm only doing a basement


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I think you ought to call it 

Brand-X

Got to call Brandon in a day or so and git me one,,, got like 27 paddles, but I got to try this one. Still using my fist paddle, its over 20 years old now, so I'm pretty hard to convince,,, but if it does what you guys says it does,,,, I toss old betsy in the shed.

I'm such a toolwhore,,,


----------



## Workaholic

2buckcanuck said:


> Can't we have a contest to name the mixer,maybe the winner can win the new version of the mixer:blink:
> I go for calling it the whipping boy,or the 2bucker has a nice ring to it:yes::jester:


Spinner


----------



## rhardman

*You guys are great! I love this place!*

The name is totally Brandon's thing so you should probably contact him about a contest or whatever.

When I first talked to him, the other online stores weren't interested. I went to Seattle and showed him some of the tools and he offered his online help selling them. He'll have the more economical versions of what we have and on our site we will have the absolute best that can be made (Lifetime guarantee, etc.). 

So, I give the man full respect and the final decision on this one. 

After all these years of "Rick you're crazy, give it up!" When I find someone that believes in what we're doing (like Brandon and DeAnne), I will fully support that trust in any way I can. :yes: 

Rick


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> I also switched back and forth between my old mixer and your now "un-named " mixer.


Maybe that's what it could be called - The Un-named One.

_'So good that we couldn't come up with a name for it'_ could run the ad line. 

In naming, one guideline that seems to work pretty good is choosing names that are 'suggestive' of a benefit. Eg. DieHard Batteries.

In naming the mixer, if one was to use that guideline and focus on one benefit in particular as being most important, and which the mixer could deliver on, what might it be? Eg. Better mixing speed? Or Better mixing?


----------



## VANMAN

What about simple RICKMAN YOUVE TRIED THE REST NOW BUY THE BEST? RICKMAN as paddle name! Feel free 2 tell me this is S$$T.


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> What about simple RICKMAN YOUVE TRIED THE REST NOW BUY THE BEST? RICKMAN as paddle name! Feel free 2 tell me this is S$$T.


Won't tell you it's that. You could use it for 'movement value'. Eg. Instead of "RICKMAN", you could look at Rick's real last name - Hardman - and go something like 'Hardman | Hard tools for tough people, tough jobs'. Problem could be that it seems sort of like the same sort of 'pap' being put out by most companies. Not really a clear enough differentiating statement.


----------



## rhardman

*Great suggestions, this is how we got here...*

As an FYI, I've mentioned it before but maybe for the new guys...

The "Hardman Systems Industrial" was a name my dad came up with in the 70's. He had some stationery printed up but when our pump didn't hold up to the abrasiveness of the mud he was never able to use it. That's where I got it. Also, the HSI is designed so backwards it reads "RH" with a very small "SR" next to it referencing my dad. I remember that when he started making his first prototypes he had a business partner (in Salem, Oregon) that went all around town telling everyone about this new set of tools. My dad tried to keep it quiet but Tom wouldn't shut up. Consequently after it didn't materialize, a lot of guys thought him foolish.

After watching all that as a boy, I had to give him recognition with the company name and the logo. Actually, the logo was kind of an accident. On an earlier version of the Raptor, I had some louvers punched into a shroud and that's how the general shape of the logo came about. I happened to see the louvers in the reflection of a window and noticed it said, "RH."

Originally I had a tag line, "It's all about *$peed!"*








Later, Scott and I were talking with Cory about the drywall market and how too many companies just want to sell something out the door and then forget about the customer. We decided that we need to have 2 lines of tools. One for the guy that just wants down and dirty cheap and another for those guys that really care about their career and take pride in their equipment. So we decided that we'll also provide a line of tools that are far beyond over kill in engineering simplicity and quality. They will be guaranteed for life and for those that choose to work with us, we'll also be offering leads for new projects in their area, "family" discounts on everything we sell and a few more things I can't share yet.

To convey all of that, we changed our tag line to, "Tools for Life!"








My dad's first taper prototype 1977-1980:








Anyway...that's how we got here.:thumbup:

Rick
(You were talking about slogans and names...I guess this "stuff" should be on the other thread. This thread was orginally set up to find testers for the mixing paddle...:thumbsup


----------



## rhardman

*We received a negative review on the mixer.*

I just received a review on the mixer that wasn't positive.

He went through what he did like about it and what he didn't. (He did say the painter liked it.)

" I really like the fact that you can ride the edges of the bucket without worrying about gouging. I want to see a company like yours succeed its not my intention to rain on your parade. If you want to talk to me about it on the phone let me know, and I'll shoot you a call."

What is funny is that the way he described what he wants, is EXACTLY another version of the mixer we already have sitting on the shelf ready to sell.

We're going to send him the other version to test. :thumbup:

Rick
_Remember when I said we have 3 or 4 versions of every tool already designed?_ :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

rhardman said:


> I just received a review on the mixer that wasn't positive.
> 
> He went through what he did like about it and what he didn't. (He did say the painter liked it.)
> 
> " I really like the fact that you can ride the edges of the bucket without worrying about gouging. I want to see a company like yours succeed its not my intention to rain on your parade. If you want to talk to me about it on the phone let me know, and I'll shoot you a call."
> 
> What is funny is that the way he described what he wants, is EXACTLY another version of the mixer we already have sitting on the shelf ready to sell.
> 
> We're going to send him the other version to test. :thumbup:
> 
> Rick
> _Remember when I said we have 3 or 4 versions of every tool already designed?_ :whistling2:


he's just looking for 2 free mixers :yes:
the kid that works with me has been using it the past 2 days,he's in love with it now .I think he took it home to sleep with it tonight ,that's how much he loves it .He kept calling it sweet (which lead to sweetie) .The number one thing he discovered is it completely mixed the box of mud .Normally when we mixed bazooka mud ,there would be stiff mud stuck on the sides of the bucket ,not with this mixer ,it pulls the mud to the center ,making for a complete mix .
here is a pic of the old type mixer we always used .he would always break one or two of these a year .


----------



## Workaholic

rhardman said:


> He went through what he did like about it and what he didn't. (He did say the painter liked it.)


I was wondering about this. 
You get any testers that use it for paint?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Workaholic said:


> I was wondering about this.
> You get any testers that use it for paint?


you should send worky that mixing paddle instead of that cry baby that emailed you,you said you had one for mixing paint,and worky is a mod over at paint talk so.......:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman

2buckcanuck said:


> you should send worky that mixing paddle instead of that cry baby that emailed you,you said you had one for mixing paint,and worky is a mod over at paint talk so.......:whistling2:


No problem, we'll be happy to send one for paint testing. I'll PM the "Work-a-man"

And the the guy that didn't care for the mixer is a straight up guy, and a big player here on DWT. It's just an "Apples and Oranges" thang.

Maybe he had a slow drill, or maybe he just didn't care for it.  Of everyone we sent one to, probably 30 or so, I had 3 or 4 guys that didn't like it (I found out later one was a show demonstrator for USG's "Sheetrock" paddle  ).

The alternative design is something we came up with that is just different, not better in any way. I can't show the second version because we put it on a lower priority and haven't done the patent paperwork yet. If that tester will sign the NDA I sent him we'll get his review on it. Based on what he's describing, I'm sure we have his solution.


----------



## Workaholic

Thanks Rick, I'll give her a spin.:thumbup:


----------



## walltools

tricounty dwall said:


> Where can i purchase the mixing paddle at?


We just lowered the price on the Advance Cyclone Mixer to a respectable amount... $19.99, plus we are throwing in a FREE PAIL SCOOP through March 1, 2011. Thanks guys!

http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-cyclone-power-mixer-drywall-mud-mixer.html


----------



## walltools

2buckcanuck said:


> he's just looking for 2 free mixers :yes:
> the kid that works with me has been using it the past 2 days,he's in love with it now .I think he took it home to sleep with it tonight ,that's how much he loves it .He kept calling it sweet (which lead to sweetie) .The number one thing he discovered is it completely mixed the box of mud .Normally when we mixed bazooka mud ,there would be stiff mud stuck on the sides of the bucket ,not with this mixer ,it pulls the mud to the center ,making for a complete mix .
> here is a pic of the old type mixer we always used .he would always break one or two of these a year .


If you are looking for something similar to this style of mixer, you can't go wrong with the Advance Easy Mixer. Here is a link to their 28" shaft version with No Pail Gouge Hub: http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-easy-mixer-with-28-shaft-no-pail-gouge-hub.html# (MADE IN U.S.A. :thumbsup: )


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

walltools said:


> If you are looking for something similar to this style of mixer, you can't go wrong with the Advance Easy Mixer. Here is a link to their 28" shaft version with No Pail Gouge Hub: http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-easy-mixer-with-28-shaft-no-pail-gouge-hub.html# (MADE IN U.S.A. :thumbsup: )


 Man that looks like me mixer that is over 20 years old,, still using it even th I have a small truckload of other mixers I have acquired over the years,, maybe I ought to post a pic of it. That design will get all the mud off the bottom and sides, and its small enoguh that you don't have to hold the bucket down to do it.


----------



## JustMe

walltools said:


> If you are looking for something similar to this style of mixer, you can't go wrong with the Advance Easy Mixer. Here is a link to their 28" shaft version with No Pail Gouge Hub: http://www.walltools.com/store/advance-easy-mixer-with-28-shaft-no-pail-gouge-hub.html# (MADE IN U.S.A. :thumbsup: )


That looks like the design most all the tapers I know use.

I was comparing Rick's Cyclone with mine the other day, and forgot my Cyclone behind. I went back to get it the next day, and one guy was using it, and said I should leave it there. He was liking it for mixing smallish amounts of concrete fill, and the mixer allowed him to use his cordless to do it with.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

JustMe said:


> Except for the rounded tip, that's the kind all the tapers I know use.


 If your serious, you need to get out more,,,LOL


----------



## JustMe

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If your serious, you need to get out more,,,LOL


I re-thought that one and changed it.


----------



## rhardman

walltools said:


> We just lowered the price on the Advance Cyclone Mixer to a respectable amount... $19.99, plus we are throwing in a FREE PAIL SCOOP through March 1, 2011. Thanks guys!
> 
> http://www.walltools.com/store/advan...mud-mixer.html
> 
> "If you are looking for something similar to this style of mixer, you can't go wrong with the Advance Easy Mixer. Here is a link to their 28" shaft version with No Pail Gouge Hub: (MADE IN U.S.A. :thumbsup: )"


Brandon has been a great support when nobody else wanted to be involved.


----------



## rhardman

Workaholic said:


> Thanks Rick, I'll give her a spin.:thumbup:


Please approach your review with a critical eye and be brutal if necessary! We've had some positive paint feedback but no evaluation I would say is comprehensive.

I don't know if you want to try it with anything but latex/water based products. I have a feeling that the oil based thinners might eat the blade though we haven't done any testing in that area.

If you have a fast drill, start slowly. 

Thank you for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

rhardman said:


> Please approach your review with a critical eye and be brutal if necessary! We've had some positive paint feedback but no evaluation I would say is comprehensive.
> 
> I don't know if you want to try it with anything but latex/water based products. I have a feeling that the oil based thinners might eat the blade though we haven't done any testing in that area.
> 
> If you have a fast drill, start slowly.
> 
> Thank you for the help. :thumbsup:



Will do Rick. If it is a good mixer for paint I will post on painttalk as well, I know my fellow painters are always interested in tools that perform well. 

I will stay out of the solvents with it and drop the drill on low when I first use it. :thumbsup:

Here is the type I have been using for quite awhile but it has a longer shaft than the one pictured, pretty normal. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Workaholic said:


> Will do Rick. If it is a good mixer for paint I will post on painttalk as well, I know my fellow painters are always interested in tools that perform well.
> 
> I will stay out of the solvents with it and drop the drill on low when I first use it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is the type I have been using for quite awhile but it has a longer shaft than the one pictured, pretty normal.
> 
> Thanks again.


 I picked one of them up off the side of the road, cept it has 6 blades rather than 4. Works good on mud too, just takes awhile. Its a good paint paddle for sure.


----------



## Workaholic

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I picked one of them up off the side of the road, cept it has 6 blades rather than 4. Works good on mud too, just takes awhile. Its a good paint paddle for sure.


It has been a good one. I inherited mine from a tile guy.


----------



## rhardman

*And the life of this thing continues to grow...*

Look at what Brandon did...
It's amazing to watch the reception this mixer is getting!
Thanks for everyone's help with reviews and input! :thumbsup:
Rick

(fr8train, I received your email...give me a couple of weeks. :thumbup











Truly...I hope everyone is having fun watching this! With all the feedback you guys gave me, we reduced the size of the blade, made it more affordable and one of you introduced me to DeAnne. It was also here I met Brandon and he put it on his site (not mentioned so as not to be tacky).

The CG mixer is literally a DrywallTalk innovation!!!


----------



## D's

Since this thread is getting some attention I'll post my review of the "Tornado Power Mixer" after having switched from the old paddle style for the last two months.

Without a doubt the Tornado is far superior at mixing dry powdered materials like setting compounds in both mixing time and completeness, getting right down to the bottom and around the sides. Breaking up premixed fresh out of the box is also quicker because the smaller mixer is more maneuverable inside the pail and has less tendency to throw it up the sides.

The shape and material of the mixer doesn't gauge your container. I mix in a 25gal graco hopper so this feature is especially important for me. The mixer is quicker to clean, and even dried mud flakes off easily. The mixer also stores better and doesn't get caught up on the other tools in the truck.

The only thing I didn't like was the shaft is longer than need be. You've got to pull the mixer higher up to mix the top of the bucket than the paddle style and end up with the drill at your chin. Easy fix to trim a foot off though.

All and all very impressed with my new mixer and at that price I'm sure they'll catch on quickly. Great product Rick!!!

D'S


----------

